# Funny Hats



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I know this is for a ferret, but I thought this was one of the funniest pictures I've ever seen...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images ... 3&sr=1-352


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahahahahaha. wow. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, they have so many funny hats and shirts and stuff for ferts. :lol:


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, where'd my butt go?!?!
Oh, right! I laughed it off :lol: .


----------

